# Spacemarine squad recruiting for Deathwatch RP.



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

DEATH WATCH KILL TEAM RECRUITING FOR XENOS HUNTERS.
9 additional members needed (I will be number 10). I will be developing story and scenarios as well as playing the role of all NPC's (at first). Choose your chapter, develop a character and backstory. I will be Brother-Captain Roland Rukosian of the Fell Gaurd, an obscure White Scars succesor chapter. We will require Specialist units so be prepared to be flexible in role selection. (No fighting over who gets to be the librarian.) 
We need 1 librarian
One Chaplain
We'll talk about the rest of the squad later.

I'm really excited about this BTW! Please post, I will be sure to respond promptly!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I just be the Average run of the mill killy thing called Vet Serge?


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love to particpate in your RP. I would like to play the librarian if possible. I will make a suitable and knowing me lengthy character bio very shortly.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Or I could be Chaplian I just no like Crozius thingy (sp?)


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

*Gear*

I want gear lists, and special skills, for your characters. Also any commendations, years in service, and such.
Captain Roland


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

As promised my overly detailed character sheet. Enjoy:

*Name: Lucullus*​
*Position:* Unit Librarian (Codicer)

*Chapter: *Blood Angels

*Years of Service: *156

*Description:* Now clad in the Black and silver armor of the deathwatch rather then the traditional blue of a librarian, though his chapter color is clearly identifiable beneath the bone marking of the Librarium, Lucullus is young by Spacemarine standards his close dirty blond cropped hair and icy blue eyes are all but hidden under a psychic hood, only his rebreather clearly visible. In one hand he holds a glistening Force Axe, and in the other a newly issued mark IV bolter from the Ordo Xenos armory. He doesn’t wear then usual large and varied number of robes, purity seals and mysterious scrawled parchment as is common with those who perform his vocation his armor seeming new and not unlike any of a dozen. Only his odd weapon and hood reveal his true nature. Finally and most notably (if not intentionally camouflaged) flying in and around him with a strange child like curiosity is his cherubim Matthanus

*Background:* His early life, when he was but one of the savage barbarian tribesmen that live on the dangerous and brutal planet of Baal Secundus is all but lost to him, a meaningless and vague recollection at best long since forgotten. Like many of his battle brothers he can’t remember his exact age considering only his time in the Service of the God Emperor and his ascension to the ranks of the noble and mighty Blood Angels to be of importance. Only his final trial can he remember with any clarity

Following a great victory, so he thought then, though it was as nothing compared to the challenges he has since faced or will likely face, he was selected to go to the place they called Angel’s Fall were the blessed Sanguinius first landed, and meet the challenges he would encounter. The names of his relatives, friends and even tribe he has long since forgotten and truth be told he could care less, only serving the Emperor, fighting alongside his battle brothers and holding back the Black fury was of importance now.

The journey to the ‘Place of challenge’ had seemed so hard though Lucullus had been but human then, weak and mewling. Crossing the blistering desert and avoiding the deadly predators that inhabit the moutains that surround the place of challenge he climbed razor sharp peaks and leapt from huge cliffs with only a crude hang-glider to aid the crossing of gaps. In time he arrived as did others, like himself representatives of the various tribes vying to win at all costs. There Lucullus engaged for hours in mortal combat, utlising all the strength and skill he could muster he survived and killed countless times and was eventually among a handful who stood undefeated and unbowed.

It was then they came for them, Lucullus had heard of these strange armour angels but the feeling of awe and of his own weakness compared to these seemingly inconquerable red giants caused him to step back in fear. At the time it was all he could do not to cower at their malovalent gazes that look down on him. He and 4 dozen others, the only survivors of 1000’s who had come from all across the Baal secundus were led away. He thought his trials were over, how naïve he had once been.

Taken to the great Fortress-Monastery on Baal itself he was paraded before his brothers in arms, though at time the unflinching 7 ft tall armoured encased warriors seemed more indimitating then welcoming. Holding his nerve he was escorted into a vast chamber which he later learnt to be the Great Chapel. Here Lucullus and the others were told to stand and reflect in silence. This second test was far more demanding then the first, tired from the extreme exertions of the recent trial the 3 day vigil seemed liked an eternity. One by one all around him men exhausted fell to sleep only to be dragged to there deaths. He himself was unsure how he found the strength to keep going but he did and finally the Sanguinary Priests came for them. Offered a drop of Sanuinius’ blessed blood, despite his aching muscles and the tiredness that gripped him he drunk and almost as soon as it passed his lips darkness came over him.
Lucullus woke up a year later mind full of strange visions and dreams of the memory of Sanguinius. He was also far stronger, different from before, little did he realise then that the chapters gene-seed had been implanted into him and he had been subject to massive psyhcial changes as result, which he and only two others had survived. 
Lucullus shortly after began his basic training with the 10th scout company and after learning to utlise the holy boltgun, follow orders and commands without question and underwent a full program of indoctrination of loyalty towards the Emperor he was assigned to combat effective unit of the scouts.

Years later after his martial worth had been proven countless times over he was finally awarded his own suit of power armour and joined the 4th Battle company’s 3rd tactical squad. It was here among his battle brothers that his true service to the Emperor, his mind, began as the 4th Company was pitted against the worst the universe had to offer from accursed armour clad heretics to bug like and blue skinned Xenos all of which he was taught to distrust, dislike and eliminate without hesitation.

Though it had not emerged immediately so used to obeying orders without question or hesitiation Lucullus revealed behind his dedication to duty a certain adaptatbility, leadership and grasp of tactics that set him out from his peers. In a battle on the industrial hive world of Marigan V against a large infestation of twice accursed Orks his presence in the squad and acute awareness of suitable tactics was noted and he was promoted to squad leader following the death of assault squads 2nd in command and moved to fill in his role. It turned out to a good appointment as while he had never particularly excelled at shooting, certainly not to be assigned a heavy weapon his close combat abilities were even by Blood Angel’s standards considered impressive.

It took another 50 years before Lucullus was awarded his own squad and elevated to the rank of Sargeant and 25 more before his heroics at Cyrenaca, a water planet not far from the Cadia system against the Thousand Sons ensured his vetreran status. However prior to his transfer 30 years later to lead a squad from the chapters illustratious and most respected 1st company and he had the chance to don the Chapter’s ancient and powerful terminator amour his life changed forever. The 4th company was assigned to aid a major crusade orchastrated by the Ultramarines on the eastern rim with the purpose of for once and for all removing the threat posed by the Tau empire. After reciving false information put out by Tau agents who had infiltrated the local IG intelligence networks his unit and the other assualt squad were dropped were supposedly a number of broadsides had formed a firing position. What they jumped into however was a trap. Waiting for them were 4 full units of firwarriors and entrenched broadsides and the losses were considerable. Rallying the surivors of his squad and cursing the Black Templars who verified the intelligence Lucullus lead his now depleated unit to seek cover in the nearby high ground. Once the Tau were convinced they had them pinned down kroot were sent forth in droves to finish them off. With only 5 men left the odds were heavily against them. However Lucullus was damned if he was going to let some blue fish men and a bunch of overgrown chickens kill them without so much as taking a scratch in return. As these thoughts came to him he begun to feel oddly empowered, stronger, faster and without a second thought he leapt from cover his unit following in close order and charged a rather surpised unit of Kroot his power weapon arching about him in a whirling frenzy of death. Everthing seemed more alive, colours brighter, blades keener and the Kroot, even his fellow battle brothers seemed oddly slow. His sword wipped through the air with incredible speed and according to one of the squads survivors his eyes crackled with lightning as he cut a swathe though the kroot ranks. Lucullus’ act of foolish heroism unwittingly brought them the time they needed as around them droppods crashed to earth and all but triumphant Tau found them selves accosted from all sides. Only when he stopped did he realise what he had done and feared that he had succumbed to the Black rage that plighted his chapter. There could be no other reason why the kroot, who while certainly not marines were never the less dangerous adversaries were dispatched with such ease. The following day he had expected the company chaplin to arrive and to be inducted in to the death company. What he hadn’t anticipated was that the arrival of the Company’s librarian. Clutching his injured head in his hands the librarian gave him a smile and a curious look before leaving the room.

The next day he was transported out of the conflict zone and after a silent journey found himself at the steps of the Chapter’s librarium. Inside Lord Mephiston waited. While not scared, he like so many battle brothers found Mephistion’s presence unnerving, there was something slightly unnatural and terrifying about him. However over the top was a great enduring respect for the chapter’s chief librarian so tried not to let on his anxiety. The vampiric psychic Lord sensed it and his fears that he had succombed to the Black rage, and laughed. Unease on his face Lucullus listened as Lord Mephiston explained what really happened that day, that he manipulated the warp to aid him and that he possessed the psychic mutation.

Unsure what to say he was more shocked to hear what lay in store for him. He had always dreamed that one day he would, with luck, become a Captain or maybe if the Emperor willed even reach the ultimate rank of Chapter Master. Lord Mephiston went onto inform him his current life and ambitions were over. No longer was he a decorated Sergeant in the 4th Company that would be transfering to the 1st. His name had already been removed from the active service list, his rank taken from him and all mentioned of the battle honours he had been awarded were now classified, to be held in the vaults of the librarium and never took about or lauded. In short he was effectively no longer a offical part of the militant wing of the chapter that from this day forth he was once more a trainee only this time for the librarium. He could no longer aspire to military command in anything but the broadest sense. Worse taught to despise and loathe the psycher, the realisation that he was one was neither easy to undestand or come to terms with.

At first he felt agrieved but in time he came to accept the Emperor had dictated a different path then the one he had envisioned and who was he to question the Emperors will. It was not easy to come to terms with having abilities to which you have always been told are sinful, however the advise and relative isolation and being surrounded only be people likewise afflicted as he saw it helped.

His natural hard headedness as his once battle brothers called it, his iron will, meant he was already formiddably armed mentally and with only slight training was able to survive the strenous mental and phsycial stress plcaed on him during training and to achieve the necessary mental discipline to fend of the daemons and entites of the warp, that imperiled a psycher continuosly, far quicker then was normal. However his considerable innate mental defences hindered his own development. While he was and is considered to be gifted and in all likelihood aspected to reach a advanced level, his defences were as effective keeping out the important knowledge as the Daemons who may seek to possess him. He achieved the postion of Lexicani quickly but it took him many decades to master warp manipulation and the powers at his disposal to a level were he was admitted to rank of Codicer. His development in this light has like his fighting style gone down a martial bent in addition to the standard telepathic training he mastered the Might of Heroes power though his attempts at amplfying his psychic arsnel as ever have been slow. He currently is working on mastering Veil of Time, manipulating the warp to allow him to move at incredible speeds. 

Upon reaching the rank of Codicer, unknown to him, the next time the senior librarians of the chapter headed by Mephiston assembled he was brought up and it was considered how best to speed up his progress. Coming to the opinion that conflict and action which first sparked his psychic abilities might spur the development in a way endless hours in the Chapters libraries and librarium training facilities couldn’t, a suitable posting was considered. His lack of real experience meant that a posting with a company while likely to be unproblematic was unlikely to meet with Dante’s approval, the risk while small still too great. This was remedied when the Deathwatch made a request. Not having provided a librarian for decades it was the perfect oppurtunity to give him frontline experience, without risking other Blood Angels as well as improving the chapters relationship with the Ordo Xenos so without further addue he was dispatched to join a freshly raised kill team. As a parting gift but in truth a way of checking his mental wellbeing and development he was given a cherubim supposedly to make him more aware of potential threats, to act as a psychic focus and generally aid him. Unsure what to think but unwilling to question his orders he has travelled to where the team is to assemble

*Battle Honors:* Classified

*Equipment:* Space Marine power armor (incorporating as standard built-in comm-link, also incorporates full auto-senses and a re-breather, plus a de-tox injector with five doses), Mark IV boltgun with range-finder sight and shot selector; two spare bolt gun sickle mags; five rounds each of Kraken, Inferno, Metal Storm and Hellfire ammunition; three Frag grenades; two Blind grenades; Psi-booster, a Mind Impulse Unit (link to Cherubim, Auspex with Psi tracker; Psychic Hood, Force Axe, Cherubim called Matthanus

*Special Abilities: *Ambidextrous, Force of Will, Furious Assault, Nerves of steel, Psychic

*Psychic Powers:* Primary – Might of Heroes
Secondary – Veil of Time (Still only learning, finds very difficult to do), Mind Scan (required to be within 20 m and in LOS), Telepathy (50 meters out of LOS or LOS)

*His Cherubim - Matthanus​*
*Description:* Looks like your average fat golden haired cherub except has substantial ocular implants and has a hooded cloak around its body that fades into its background (utilizes cameleoline technology) 

*Background: *Matthanus has incorporated into him advanced surveillance equipment and records everything he sees and hears. While perfect in a spying role and supposed to assist Lucullus the Cherubim has been ordered to send back regular reports to the Blood Angels main library when possible so that they can keep an eye on his development.

*Abilities:* Force-of-Will; Nerves-of-Steel; Familiar; Does-Not-Fight, Bearer, Choir, Dependent-on-Master

*Equipment: *Angel's Wings, Auspex with Motion Tracker

*Role:* The Spy - The Cherubim is equipped with advanced cyber-senses (Awareness +20, pict/vox record and Infrascope) including enhanced smell/taste senses that connect to a Chemical-Analysis Auspex (Cherub can act as a food-taster, check for poisons and identify air-borne toxins). When the Cherub detects gas/toxins
(Awareness-check) the Master gains a free-Action immediately. The Cherubim has Bionic-Lungs to help resist toxins. Finally, the Cherub has an implanted Multi-Key (45% chance of opening any locked-door)

For those wandering where I am getting all this from, its based on a number of articles and the rulebook that can be found online regarding the Inquisitor game that provides a far more detailed and wide ranging number of skills and equipment


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Great job! I like the character bio alot. I've already posted in the actual role play thread. Everyone can go ahead and make a post similar to mine just fleshing out the character a bit in the RP thread. You will be docking with the _Imperator Aeturnum_ an ordo xenos blackship under the stewardship of Inquisitor Mendelbraun. Have fun, just give us a little glimpse of your character before the action starts.:grin:


----------



## KONRAD CURZE (Mar 19, 2008)

*rp*

veteran sergeant jordanius

storm lords


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

veteran sergeant jordanius
Welcome battle-brother!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

This is my first ever RP, so I don't really much about what to do, and I doubt I'll be very good. Nevertheless I have to start somewhere, and I like the deathwatch.



Name:Barakiel

Position:Veteran marine

Chapter:Terramarine, a Dark Angels successer

Years of Service: Unknown

Description: Despite being clad in armour of the Deathwatch, Barakiel promately displays the blue and green of the Terramarines, in the form of trophies and talismans. He has kept both of the blue shoulder pads, one showing a silhouette of a shield with a detailed image of a blue and green planet, interpretable as Terra or Tempest, that is the chapter symbol. A bolt pistol covered in hanging off chips of armour and other minor trophies is attached on show, while a power sword is holstered in a holster using the chapter colours and gold. Over his back is a decidedly worn blood red and gold bolter. The armour is decorated by a unusual number of purity scrolls. He does not wear a helmet, as never has as numerous scars show. He still has a head of hair, which is dark brown or black. As most marines he has a serious expression usually.

Background: Barakiel is a highly typical member of the Terramarines. His earliest life was in the capital of Tempest, where he endured the storms for his first years. He was born shortly after the Tempest heresy, and the destruction that caused, so was moved into a village bordering the wild areas of the planet, were imported beast lived to test the Terramarines and PDF's strength. He was brought up a warrior, but his time to be noticed as Terramarine quality came after a attack of the Ork population, uncontrolled after civil strife. In the ensuing battle he showed reckless lack of care for his life, and personally slain five Orks, despite being young. He was then allocated into the ranks and passed all tests. After gaining veteran status he requested a place in the Deathwatch, it is believed he has secrets from the attack on his village and wishes for revenge. He was granted a place in the Deathwatch as he represents one of the two trait groups common in Terramarines, reckless and proud or humble and planning.

Battle Honours: Unknown, Terramarines are known for secrecy.

Equipment: Space Marine power armour (incorporating as standard built-in comm-link, also incorporates full auto-senses and a re-breather, plus a de-tox injector with five doses), Mark IV boltgun with infrascope sight; two spare bolt gun sickle mags; twenty rounds of Kraken ammunition; three Frag grenades; one meltabomb, power sword; bolt pistol; one spare bolt pistol mag

Special Abilities: Ambidextrous, Furious Assault, Nerves of steel, First Strike, Spit Acid

Edit: I'm going to try to set my avatar to set Barakiels image


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

OneEyedSpaceMarine said:


> You will be docking with the _Imperator Aeturnum_ an ordo xenos blackship under the stewardship of Inquisitor Mendelbraun. Have fun, just give us a little glimpse of your character before the action starts.:grin:


Are we all currently on the same vessel or are we travelling separately and meeting up on the Imperator Aeturnum as a group for the first time? Need to know if I am to post



thomas2 said:


> This is my first ever RP, so I don't really much about what to do, and I doubt I'll be very good. Nevertheless I have to start somewhere, and I like the deathwatch.


I think he's pretty neat don't do yourself down. As for bio I am not sure what One Eye wants but don't think you have to make a comparably long bio. I am sure if you give a brief run through of his background and why he has been assigned to the Ordo Xenos I am sure that will be more then enough. Marine biographies if your not careful can be as long as the PC is old


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll play, Don't worry i have rp experiance, not too amazing though

Name: Feror Darl
Chapter: Space Wolves
Rank: Deathwatch marine.
Years of service: Ha Ha longer than you can count laddie (about 360)
Appearance: Very gruff looking, his features have been roughend by the winds from years of service on worlds like Fenris. His fangs are long and very sharp, after his long service. His blonde hair is never tied up and reaches down to just past his shoulder, that includes when he's got the shoulder pads on. If you stare long enough into his icy blue eyes you can almost see Fenris. He is medium height and build but that is due to tightening of muscles rather than lack of them.

Background: Feror grew up in one of the savage tribes of Fenris. He would not have been noticed by the Space Wolves due to his tribes isolation if it wasn't for one fateful night. One dark night when there was no moon a huge wave from the seas of Fenris flooded his village, he thought the current to dry land. Only 5 others had survived the flood, 2 men, 1 youth Feror's age and one pregnant woman ( the wife of one of the men, he saved her". That man,named Drak took charge and they followed him across the wastes. The other man fell through a thin sheet of ice and died. The other youth died of frostbite. Then they were attacked by a pair of wolves, Drak was off hunting so Feror lept to protect the woman. (sorry have to go finish later)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Brother Sergeant Aremis.

Backround: Brother Sergeant Aremis's past is shrouded in mystery. His life officially started when he was initiated into the Blood Raven's 5th Company. Although extremelly mutated before he was initiated he proved his worth by killing twenty of the other "participants" with his bare hands. A secret not revealed until now about Aremis is that he used to be one of grandfather Nurgle's many Cultists. He broke free of the clutch of chaos though and started his life anew, changing his name and hiding away for over 80 years in a stasis chamber on a very small meteor known as Rage. When he awoke he found that the meteor had hit the planet where the Blood Trials were being held and was soon picked out as the strongest of the planets citizens almost imediately. After many years in the service of the blood ravens, the Masters of the Chapter decided that he was best suited for the Deathwatch and was quickly initiated into their hallowed ranks.

That is all for now but more will come later.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I play?

If I can, then I'll be Veteran Sergeant Letalis of the Ultramarines. :biggrin:


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Love it! Welcome Brother Barakiel. I look forward to purging xeno filth with you. 
On another note, i've been thinking about using the Live Chat option as our RP room for playing out battles, as it would take a long time to play out a battle with the posting system. let me know what you think.


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW! I didn't realize there was another page of posts! Welcome Sergeant Letalis, Welcome Brother-Sergeant Aremis, welcome brother Darl. No the bio does not have to be long, there is time for character building in the RP. A simple Equipment layout that we will discuss before RPing is fine. As of today we have 8 squad members, myself as captain, kronus as librarian and so on. We will need at least one flamer marine, and one tech-marine. Everything else is fine, so let me know if you'd like to be tech-marine or flamer bearer. Other specialist roles are open as well. 
To answer Kronus' question, we are all on separate ships atm. This is your opportunity to introduct your character doing what ever they do when they're not in a pitched battle. Adds a little flavor. Have fun!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

alright, i guess i'll give this a shot :biggrin:

if no one objects, i'd love to take the flamer specialist....

Name: Brother Hugo
Chapter: Storm Guard (loyalist Iron Warriors successor chapter)
Rank: Deathwatch Marine (flamer specialist)
Years of service: 320
Appearance: Veteran of uncounted breach assaults, Brother Hugo is a weatherbeaten veteran. His left hip, right shoulder, and half of his skull have been replaced with augmetics, relics of grievous wounds. He is clean shaven, including his head. Hugo's features are craggy, dire; he is solemn and not given to laughter. His eyes carry an intensity that betrays too many worlds, battles, seen. He is large, even for a space marine. He matches his extensive augmetics with prodigious strength, appropriate for one accustomed to the furious chaos of a siege-breaking assault. 

Equipment: Power Armor, Flamer, bolt pistol, 5 spare magazines, combat blade, 6 frag grenades, 3 krak grenades, 1 meltabomb

Special Abilities: Furious Charge
Background: Brother Hugo was born on the planet Teiresius, homeworld of the Storm Guard. Recruited into the chapter at a young age, Hugo soon exhibited a profinity for close assault. Upon admission into the chapter proper at the rank of Battle-Brother, Hugo became adept with the flamer. He served with a tactical squad until his heroic actions during the purging of the Iron Warriors' stronghold on Aeacus, where he lead a breach assault into the fortress after the death of his sergeant. Thereafter, he purged the enemies of the Imperium from the skys, wielding his flamer in conjunction with a jump pack where practical. He also received special demolitions training, enhancing his already impressive repretoire with knowledge of explosives that proves invaluble during hardpoint breaches and urban warfare. 

When the call for a marine to be seconded to the Deathwatch came, the chapter's elders selected Hugo not only because of his skill with a flamer, but also because of his experience against the xenos during the Storm Guard's part in the purging of Medusa V. Brother Hugo was one of the mere handful of marines spared to participate in that action. 

Though his experiences in the Deathwatch will no doubt be much different from the siege warfare to which he is accustomed, Brother Hugo accepted the assignment, remaining stoic as ever. He will strive to acquit himself well, perhaps even earning his chapter the respect of the most holy Inquisition.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my bio:
Letalis was recruited by the Ultramarines after he led 500 villagers from his homeplanet in a last ditch defence against a Tyranid splinter fleet. This defense lasted long enough for a small group of deathwatch marines and an entire Ultramarines company to drop pod to the surface of the planet and defeat the tyranids. Unfortunately, only 4 of the villagers, including himself, survived the fight against the tyranids. Out of them, only he was determined fit to become a space marine. He joined the 10th company and rapidly rose through the ranks, gaining much fame throughout the imperium. Eventually, by the time Letalis had achieved the rank of veteran sergeant, his experience against the tyranids convinced Marneus Calgar to send Letalis to the Ordo Xenos as a deathwatch marine.

Weapons/equipment: standard power armour, 4 frag grenades, purity seals, power sword, a scabbard for the power sword, bolter with scope, 6 rounds of kraken ammo, 6 rounds of metal storm ammo, 3 rounds of inferno ammo, 1 melta-bomb, 3 krak grenades, and a combat shield

Special Skills: Tyrannic War Veteran, nerves of steel, and furious charge


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay here is my equipment:

1 Bolter with scope and incindiary rounds, 4 frag grenades, 4 krak grenades, 1 Daemon Spear (basically a Daemon Hammer that you can through), 1 plasma pistol, enhanced optics, and reinforced armor plating (enhances toughness and strength).


Appearance: Aremis is extremely mutated around his face and wears a metal mask at all times even when he has his helmet on. His chest is also slightly mutated, with small cysts growing from it. He usually wears a robe but will also wear no armor and just a tabard when he goes into ceremonial battle. He is very stern but can also be fun when he is in the mood for it. He tends to be quite and likes to go off on his own when in public spaces but is a fierce leader on the battle field. He is a master interigator, and knows many means of torture, especially when it come to heretics and Chaos Marines. Aremis is also very agile, and can climb up almost any wall. Aremis is stealthy and at times cant even be found by members of his squad. Aremis feels no pity for the Xeno scum, and uses brutal means of dispatching of them. Aremis specialises in ranged combat and at setting booby traps, but can also be very effective in close combat. Once he is accustomed to his squad and his comrades he becomes a very devout friend, and will give his life to save even one of them.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

edited my post to include equipment


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, forget about me playing in this, my comp is acting up and I can't get it to stay on long enough ;_;


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

okay I'll skip to equipment

equipment: Standard issue bolter, Fangs and claws, Deathwatch power armour (relic, pre dates heresy). 5 frag grenades and 2 krack grenades, fenrisian blade ( studded with wild animal teeth), a wolf talesment and a wolf pelt cloak.

honours. HONOUR OF BATTLE, Wolves' teeth and claws

skills: Furious charge, true grit and blade master.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah i am the last one:grin:

I don't know anything about RP and the deathwatch (i do know they are the Ordo Xenos)but I want to give it a go.

Here's my character;

Veteran-Sergeant Uriel

Uriel is small for a marine but certainly not weak. His speciality is extremely accurate firing with (almost any weapon). Uriels favorite weapon is Hells Bolt, a specialy made mastercrafted plasmagun. Uriel has a bionic left hand, because his hand and half of his left arm melted away due to a overheating plasmagun.

Uriel was a member of the Imperial Fists for nearly 250 years (246 to be exact)
He was recruited at his homeworld Djuran. (can't think of anymore)

I hope this is enough to join the ranks of the Deatwatch

Edit: Damn! someone beat me to it.


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Aremis, i am very sorry. But there is no such thing as a chaos champion going back to the fold of the imperium. Please think of another character.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Fixed it, Aremis was a cultist leader.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

If you don't have a ninth, (I only got seven from counting).

Name: Sergeant Alraic

Years (Actice Duty): 97 years

Homeworld: Ramakien

Chapter of Origin: Knights Templar

Bio: The moon of Ramakien is almost entirely controlled by the Templars. They cover fully half of it's surface in their fortress-monastary. Born in one of the deep-bore mining communities on the moon, Alraic became a Neophyte after a Chaos cult attack drove everyone from the system except the Templars.

and Alraic.

The Templars accepted the young man, making him an Initiate within the year (at the time, the Templars were greivously depleted, the entire chapter numbering only two hundred Marines). 

During the five-year Orelian Crusade, the entirety of the Chapter fought the cults to the edge of the system, and destroyed it. Alraic rose to the rank of Sergeant during the last battle, near the edge of the system. 

He eventually was headhunted by the Ordo Xenos, and trained in some of the finer aspects of alien-hunting, (during this time, Alraic also was trained by Ulrik, the man who would come to be his mentor. Ulrik was a Grey Knight, part of the Ordo Malleus' militant arm).

Although Alraic is extremely young compared to most of the Templars (only 115), he has risen to a squad command, and left it in favor of the Deathwatch. Some among the Templars see hise rise as dangerous and unpredictable, while others see it as a mark of devotion to the cause.

Battle Honors: 
Orelian Crusade (Active Service)
Ship-to-Ship Action (Active Service) 
Meritous Service Medal (Orelian Crusade)
Bolter Bar (This medal is almost unique to the Templar. It requires one must use only five rounds to "kill" five targets, within five seconds, without a targeting system.)

Wargear: 

Templar-Pattern Bolter: Almost identical to the standard Bolter, it is fitted for larger drum magazines, holding 50 rounds each, and the M40 targeting system.

Krak & Frag Grenades

Melta Bombs

Knight's Cloak: Alraic recieved this from Ulrik the day he left from the Malleus stronghold on Titan. According to Templar legend, the cloak has the ability to turn blows and shield it's wearer.

Titan-Pattern Helm: Also a gift from Ulrik and his Order, it includes more full-spectrum enhancements then the Mark VII helm, as well as a more efficient oxygen recycling system.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Uriel was recruited by the Imperial Fists after a 2 month during trial which only 12 of the 300 participants survived. When he was a scout he attracted the attention of his superiors, because of his high kill ratio. It didn't take long before Uriel became one of the battle brothers of the chapter. During this period he used his bolter to vanquish those who stood before him with great accuracy. As a result he got the honour to carry the devastating plasmagun as a veteran of the 3th company. After fighting as a veteran for nearly a century Uriel saved the live of his Company Master by blasting the brains of a Hive Tyrant out. The Hive Tyrant had impaled the Company Master on one of its scything talons, when Uriel killed the monstrocity. With this and many more honourific actions he was elevated to the rank of veteran-sergeant.

Equipment:

Hells Bolt (mastercrafted plasmagun)
Bionic left arm (powerfist)
4 frag grenades
5 krak grenades
Boltpistol
Deathwatch powerarmor

Skills:
true grit


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Rank: Veteran Sergeant
Name: Armanus

Equipment: 
Custom made bolter with M40 Targeter, Stalker silenced shells.
Bionic eye, arm and half the torso.
Carries a special power knife strapped inverted across his chest.
Deathwatch Power Armour
Angels Of Absolution Shoulder Plating

Bio:
Armanus started as a recruit with the Angels of Absolution. After centuries of combat, he rose to the rank of Veteran Sergeant before being drafted into the Deathwatch. During his time as a scout, he often preferred to carry a sniper-rifle, picking off enemy officers from afar before exfiltrating silently away from danger. 

After his initiation period, he joined a Devastator squad, sticking to his long-range, high-power preferences. Hefting a Lascannon, he had destroyed many a tank and vaporised so many high ranked units he had run out of room on his gun's plating to mark his kills.

However during certain combats, the enemy had made it too close and had forced him into hand to hand combat. To this he lost his right eye, left arm along with severe injury to his torso. During the following surgery a blade had been removed from his lower ribcage. After recovering he asked for the blade. He had it fitted to a hilt and found a suitably sized sheath for it. Strapping it inverted across his chest, he had since ended many a life with its cold steel blade.

Since recovering, Armanus was recruited into the Ordo Xeno. Keeping his old knife, he selected a custom-made bolter. Staying with his old preference for quiet, high-powered rounds he aquired a M40 targeter and Stalker Silenced shells and spent his time in service picking out special units, comprising of heavy-weapon teams and officers. Once his potential had been realised he was quickly absorbed into an elite squad as a scout and preliminary assassin, using both long and short range combat to eliminate major threats to his team.

Hopefully this is enough information about his skills and preferences for a rare type of soldier. Hope to see you guys on the battlefield.


----------



## Blakfang thugga (Jan 16, 2010)

would it be allright to have a inquisition member


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Last post: 25-03-2008, 04:22 AM

I think we can safely say that this RP has been dead for quite some time, please check the dates on threads before pulling them from the graveyard.


----------



## Irish1642 (Sep 2, 2010)

didnt realize it was dead


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

dude...you just brought it back...again


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude... Do you relize that there were ca. 150 threads between this one and the Stickies?

That is a safe way to know that is a safe way to asure that it is quite... Well... Dead...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I gotoo many I'm involved in. However, I gotta say OneeyeSpaceMarine, that it looks really good. Good luck


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> I gotoo many I'm involved in. However, I gotta say OneeyeSpaceMarine, that it looks really good. Good luck


Were you not supposed to be banned?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear god I wish I was that good at necromancy. My poor VC seem to get beaten up all the time. What's the secret? :headbutt:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That was an epic first post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, so to keep some from making fools (or further fools) of themselves let me close this thread that has been inactive for about two years before someone decided to bring it back from the dead in January, and then someone else eight months later.

Please let this sink in for but a moment; someone went searching near the last pages to find this, and then someone else likely went beyond page five to find it again. If its been more than six months since the last post then it is safe to assume that the thread is a bit on the dead side. (And if you are going beyond page five, then there is no reason for you not to figure that the threads your looking at are older.


Thread Closed; let this one go back to where it belongs.


----------

